# pa snow this weekend



## fastxcr800 (Sep 18, 2008)

just saw snow in the forecast for this weekend. it's only for snow showers, but I hope its a good sign for an early winter


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I saw that. Taking my kids trick or treating will once again suck but what are ya going to do. At least this might get the people thinking.


----------



## fastxcr800 (Sep 18, 2008)

maybe it will turn out like the October storm a few years ago and dump 8" Thumbs Up


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

oct 29 2012 = 8''

dec 8, 2013 = 8"


----------



## SteveinNEPA (Oct 30, 2014)

fastxcr800;1855295 said:


> maybe it will turn out like the October storm a few years ago and dump 8" Thumbs Up


Yea, I could live with that!


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

NOT THIS OCTOBER, the main focus of this storm will be off to our south and east.
October 2008(I think) -15 inches Mt.Cobb Hamlin Lake Ariel areas
October 2011 10 inches


----------

